# How to know what's wrong



## Bollair (Sep 14, 2021)

Is it the compressor or something else?
I replaced my cap with what came out, and that one I replaced a few years ago. I am pretty sure I replaced it with exactly what came out, but do not remember anything.
This one I put in 2 days ago 55+5. It worked great for the fan. I got it from Ace Hardware $21.

I have also replaced the fan and motor those years ago. 
I still have the identical fan motor from the other side of the house when that entire system was replaced, same motor.
It says:
1/5hp
1.3 amps
208-230 volts
1 speed, 1 phase
3/[email protected] 230 v. 5/[email protected] 208v
It has it's own small oval cap that uses yellow wire. I put that fan in with run cap, and even tried a new run cap. The fan runs.

The compressor must not be because there is no heat after a few minutes blowing out, and the line never gets any colder. 

The start cap is one cap for both the fan and the compressor so I assume since fan works that the cap works.

So, how do I know if the comp is good or not?

History: AC stopped, I assume bc start cap was bad. Put new one in. fan runs, AC was cool for a few house. The next day it was not cool. Now I do not think Comp runs, at least it does not cool. Fan comes on, runs a few mins, stops. 20 secs later it tries to come back on n may or may not run. Outside fan, not inside circulation fan.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a tradesmen only site.

Please use our sister site DIYCHATROOM.COM.

Thank you.


----------

